

Ask HN: So you're looking for a full-stack engineer? - wavephorm

So you want to hire a master-of-all-trades super-coder capable of building a webserver, a web application, database development, DBA duties, front-end development, CSS, Photoshop design duties.<p>LOL.<p>You guys are fucking crazy.  Unless you're willing to pay half a million a year for a some kind of supercoder capable of doing all the tasks of your company and doing so instead of starting his or her own company... then good luck.<p>Honestly these fucking dumbass newly funded YC companies must be smoking some nice weed.
======
trobertson
I agree with parts of your opinion, but disagree with your diction. There is
no need for name calling. Instead of prompting a discussion about this topic,
which could be very interesting, you are attacking and insulting many
successful companies and people.

Also, when companies say "full-stack engineer", I tend to think that they
aren't looking for an ephemeral engineer with current, relevant knowledge on
all those systems, but someone who has the capacity to learn several of those
systems quickly and on demand.

~~~
wavephorm
Nope I'm perfectly in the right to insult these companies. They are idiots and
need to be slapped in the face with the reality that the genius coders they're
looking for will laugh in their face.

